# How many is TOO many???



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I think you came to the wrong place to find people to talk you out of it  What's 2 more kitties? Just a little more food and alot more cuddles.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

NOT the voice of reason here.................


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

My husband says he doesn't care, but he's humming the "Beverly Hillbillies" theme song over there...


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hah, I'll add a note of dissent. I think cats are kind of gross in that they basically walk in their toilets and then traipse all over the house. I have an aunt that lets her cats walk on her kitchen table and countertops and it makes me gag. BUT... I do also think cats can be very loving. I suppose if you're okay with the extra litterbox clean up and your other pets are cool with the new additions, then why not? Kittens are so cute.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Um....we have 3 dogs and 4 cats. 

Honestly, I don't really notice a big difference in having 4 cats compared to when we used to just have 2 or 3. Just a bit more food and cat litter. The good thing about cats is they don't take up a lot of room and are very quiet for the most part. We won't be adding more anytime soon, though. :bowl:


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I definitely don't have the "cats are gross" block going on here, so that doesn't help.  It's not too different than the dogs walking around the backyard, right??


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I used to have 2 dogs with 5 cats, I now have three cats. It was one of those situations where I had two elderly cats and an adolescent when two kittens needed a home. One I found at work with a broken femur and needed abdominal surgery. I am a softie for an animal in need so I took them in. They are best buddies now and my two older cats long ago crossed the bridge. 
My home will always have more than one cat.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

For sure - ours will too. Two has been no problem at all..... But FOUR??? Ohhh, but I want them....


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

I say keep em!!! But at one point with my guys, some fosters and personal rescues I've had up to 4 cats and 8 dogs so.....


----------



## tedatac1 (Aug 15, 2010)

We have 2 dogs, 6 cats, and a rabbit. Adopted the 2 new cats about a month ago (Smokey and Bandit). Really haven't noticed the different from 2 cats to 4 and now to 6. No more for us currently though until we get moved (hopefully to someplace in Wisconsin), but it's really hard saying no when someone asks us to take in their pet.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Twenty-eight.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I think you should go for it!! If your husband says he doesn't care...give it a whirl. If it doesn't work for some reason you can find them a new home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it is entirely up to your comfort level. Myself, personally, four dogs and 1 cat are pushing my limits (I have my two dogs and also two foster dogs). 

I think you really need to consider how much quality time each one would get, and are you able to provide vet care for that many? I do think there is a limit to everyone's capabilities to care for pets, your ability may be higher than some, or lower than some. If you are in a position emotionally, financially, and quality time available, and you really want them, then do.

Also keep in mind, most cities have city ordinances limiting the number of pets in a home, you probably should check that first.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

4 cats is the same as 2!.
Go for it!.


----------



## sandyhp (Jan 21, 2008)

You can never be too rich, too thin or have too many dogs or cats..................


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Just a few things to consider:

Be prepared to have _at least_ 5 litter boxes for 4 cats. Also, (maybe you already know this), the kittens can't use clumping litter for at least 6 months, so if that's the type of litter your other cats are used to, you have to either change their type or keep them all separate, which isn't really feasible. And changing litter can wreak havoc on some cats.

Dynamics do change going from a 2 cat household to 3 or 4 cats. This totally depends on the cats that are already there, but there will be adjustments that they will have to work out. As you're introducing the new kittens I would probably purchase a product called Feliway. It'll help reduce any stress, which may cause issues, to your older cats when bringing in the kittens. 

Here's some info on it:

Home

http://www.feliway.com/us/Potential-issues-with-your-cat/My-cats-don-t-get-along-with-each-other


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I think it is entirely up to your comfort level. Myself, personally, four dogs and 1 cat are pushing my limits (I have my two dogs and also two foster dogs).
> 
> I think you really need to consider how much quality time each one would get, and are you able to provide vet care for that many? I do think there is a limit to everyone's capabilities to care for pets, your ability may be higher than some, or lower than some. If you are in a position emotionally, financially, and quality time available, and you really want them, then do.
> 
> Also keep in mind, most cities have city ordinances limiting the number of pets in a home, you probably should check that first.


I agree with this. It's a very personal decision. I've seen some foster providers with so many dogs in their home, both adopted and fosters, that it's basically a kennel warehousing situation with the dogs getting little individual care. I couldn't handle that from an emotional or financial aspect. It's not fair to the animal if I can't provide for them with what they need the most- companionship, love and good quality care, which unfortunately can be expensive (as I learned in 2010 and again this year). For me, that number is two, but it might be five for someone else.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Boy don't ask me, I am a sucker for any pet needing a home. You know what you will be in for, so if it feels right, then go for it! You will figure out a way to give each animal what they need and animals seem to know when they are loved. Go with your heart.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

The more the merrier or is it the more insane....I cant keep it straight. I share my home with my 19yr old son and my sister we all have dogs and cats plus I have fowl, geese, chickens, ducks and guineas. I have 2 goats and one horse. Back when I had breeding goats I had kids in the house every winter. I love animals so I can not help you out. I think you should get them.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I find it's less expensive to feed Bayne than it is our 2 Maine *****, can't imagine adding 2 more cats to the mix. WOW!! 

I've never heard of kittens can't use clumping cat litter, we've used the same clumping litter for our 2 since they came home at 8 and 9 weeks, never had a problem.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

We have three dogs and two rescue cats. I would love to have two more cats (Maine **** and Applehead Siamese), but it's all about how many we can take in the car with us to the lake.

The idea behind the clumping litter is kittens play in the litter. Clumping litter produces more dust, which they would then breathe in.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks all for your input. In the light of day this morning, I need to push out my desire to have them and let them go somewhere else. They are seriously cute, so I don't think they'll have any problems at all. The attention thing is what got me - Sawyer and Quinn are SUCH attention hogs, that I have to make a conscious effort as it is to spend quality time with the kitty boys I have now. It wouldn't be fair to them to bring in two more. I just have such a soft heart. It probably also really doesn't make much sense, as I was having to mentally go through my budget to pick things that could get bumped to make sure we'd be fine with the litter, the food, and additional vet bills. It just wouldn't make sense. I just hope someone else is willing to take those boys together. Thanks for helping me (a) feel like I'm not insane, and (b) realize it probably isn't the best idea right now.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Steph - I was going to say that if you get to this point *see video*, then that is way too many. 





 

Well, that and we have 1 shorthaired cat and can't imagine having more than that.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

You can always take them and try to find homes for them!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

9 dogs 2 ragdoll cats here.... 
I am afraid I won't be any help at all 
and honestly its a cat... its just another dish and a bit more poop to scoop


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Deb_Bayne said:


> I've never heard of kittens can't use clumping cat litter, we've used the same clumping litter for our 2 since they came home at 8 and 9 weeks, never had a problem.


The reason is that kittens will ingest the litter, (they will play in it and then lick it off themselves), and it can cause a blockage. When I worked at a vet clinic we had several clients that had lost kittens because of this.



BajaOklahoma said:


> The idea behind the clumping litter is kittens play in the litter. Clumping litter produces more dust, which they would then breathe in.


Never heard of this before, but I'm sure that happens.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

As long as you can afford them, the family is in agreement & your living accomodations will allow the additions, go for it! We just don't want to see you on "Animal Hoarders".


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I wish I could take them! I now have 6 cats! I would have 50 if I could afford it and be able to spend the time with them that they need. All my babies are attention hogs too. I understand why you can't keep them, but I hope they find loving homes!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm a little bummed you decided not to take them, I was looking forward to kitty pics


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

lol - They've still been on my mind all day, so we shall see.  Trying to fight it though!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Ummm, three full time dogs and 4 cats here. Plus at least one foster puppy. So, no, can't really talk you out of them. lol


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Does it make a difference that we had to put my daughter's hamster down today?? Technically, if we got two new kitties, we'd still only be netting one extra pet, right???


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

That's right !! Now go get those kittens !!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

ha ha Steph you sound soooo much like me! Go with your heart, again I say you will adjust and each animal will get his/her fair share of love. Now you have me cheering for the new kittens...you are a stinker, go get the darn little ones and take pictures. If need be you can find homes for them that will be GOOD homes.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

They found a nice home together. They are going to their new home later today.  /


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

To me...four pets is the tipping point (we also have a pair of toddlers). We had Butter (GR mix), a min pin, and two cats. The wife just brought the second cat (a ~1.5 month old kitten) home a couple weeks ago. Granted our house isn't big (~1,660 sq. ft.), but I can say that I felt the place shrink with the introduction of that x< 4lb kitten.


----------

